# picture of my 240Z



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

rate please 1-10 hahahaaa


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....you asked for it....


9.99 


But that's just by looking at the outside. What's under the hood?!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

............damn I love those cars. just saw a clunker today n couldn't help but drem what i'd do to it first. 



100 / 10.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

:jawdrop: wow ummm 10 .....


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Is so clean !!!!

as a paint and body guy, i give it a ful 10 and them some !
mad props....any engine shots ?? cause even if it was stock, just clean, it wouldnt matter, it would still be hella nice !!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks amazing! :thumbup: 


Can I have it?  MORE PIX! :waving:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

a bayside blue beauty


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

15

:jawdrop:


----------



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

*couple more pics*

engine: Rebello Racing built 3.0L stroker 









turning a couple of heads









from the back:









btw, I don't live in California anymore, the plates have since changed









in the shop


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

DAYUM!!!!! god i want one of those someday they look so good restored

oh yeah 9.95, (only cuz its not parked in my garage )


----------



## panoramic world (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow. Very beautiful looking car. I really enjoy how the paint goes along very wal with the rims and the engine bay is amazingly clean and nicely organized :thumbup: 

an honest and well deserved 8 from me


----------



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

next is to get my quaife LSD, and fix my rear stub axles. not looking forward to that... gonna hurt my knuckles and my wallet..hahaaa


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

one word. SEXY!!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

9.9 how much did you spend? if you dont mind me asking.....


----------



## dreco (Feb 13, 2005)

andre said:


> 9.9 how much did you spend? if you dont mind me asking.....


hahah more like spendING....your never really done. I purchased the car for 900 bucks...put about 10,000 into it (did some stuff twice, do to braking things)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's about the color my Z is going to be!


----------

